# Ingmar Bergman on Chopin



## Theophrastus (Aug 13, 2011)

One genius on another. Just wanted to share this:






From Autumn Sonata, dir. Ingmar Bergman, and yes that is Ingrid Bergman onscreen.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Theophrastus said:


> One genius on another. Just wanted to share this.


Beautiful. Thanks. And Liv Ullman is incredible.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Theophrastus said:


> One genius on another. Just wanted to share this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I liked what Bergman had to say about the piece.

Those long awkward stares from the other lady while she was playing weren't doing much for me though....


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

It kinda messes with my sense of time when a relatively recent dead guy talks about a way older dead guy.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

regressivetransphobe said:


> It kinda messes with my sense of time when a relatively recent dead guy talks about a way older dead guy.


Those were guys?


----------



## misterjones (Oct 9, 2007)

Though I am not a big Bergman fan - I did like Autumn Sonata a lot, though - I find him to be a very interesting individual. Check out his interview with Dick Cavett, if you get the chance. Cavett is insufferable, as usual, but Bergman is most entertaining and insightful.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

misterjones said:


> Though I am not a big Bergman fan - I did like Autumn Sonata a lot, though - I find him to be a very interesting individual. Check out his interview with Dick Cavett, if you get the chance. Cavett is insufferable, as usual, but Bergman is most entertaining and insightful.


Cavett's village fool persona lulled many subjects into a revealing state. His long list of informative, often shocking, interviews is a highlight of TV's Wasteland era.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

misterjones said:


> Check out his interview with Dick Cavett, if you get the chance. Cavett is insufferable, as usual, but Bergman is most entertaining and insightful.


Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## misterjones (Oct 9, 2007)

At some point, Cavett asked Bergman a very good question - it might have been which American actor he'd like to work with, but I cannot recall - then immediately went off on a tangent and asked another question without letting Bergman answer the intital question! (Cavett frequently did that. Sometimes he would just answer his own question and move on.) Fortunately, Bibi Andersson joined the interview later and re-asked the question.


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

violadude said:


> Those were guys?


I think he was referring to the director of the film Ingmar Bergman. If your not familiar with his work do yourself a favor and check him out. He's one of the greatest directors of the cinema. Woody Allen's favorite (Very different from Woody although Woody tried to make a few films in the Bergman vein i.e. Interiors, September, and Another Woman).

Start with Bergman's "The Seventh Seal" or "Wild Strawberries" (Kubrick's 2cd favorite film).


----------

